# Flattez moi mon bon blase !!



## sonnyboy (28 Mai 2005)

ça fait longtemps que la plebe ne s'est pas prosterné devant mes augustes pieds !

ça fait longtemps que les misérables vers de terre ne se sont pas tortillés de dévotion devant moi !!!



J'attends !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Cela faisait longtemps que tu ne nous avais pas offert un sujet digne d'intérêt


----------



## nato kino (28 Mai 2005)

Arrête de tripoter cet égo et sers nous donc une suze, c'est l'heure des cahouètes. 
 :love: :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2005)

sonny, tu devrais enfiler ton string de bain et aller piquer une tête dans la grande bleu...
La thalassothérapie a des vertus insoupçonnées...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

Si son ignobleté voulait bien arrêter de se tripoter, peut-être pourrait-elle reprendre contact avec la réalité ?


----------



## Pierrou (28 Mai 2005)

Quel est votre Diagnostic Docteur? 
" Eh bien nous sommes donc en présence d'une crise de mégalomanie virulente aigue, combinée à une perte totale de connexion à la réalité. Le patient, exibant son membre turjescent à la cantonnade, attend que ses fidèles ( qui n'existent que dans son esprit ) viennent se trainer à ses pieds, ce qui provoquera un orgasme...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que gnagnagna!
> ça fait longtemps que gnangangnan!!!



*Ca fait longtemps que *
... tu nous les brises...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quel est votre Diagnostic Docteur?
> " Eh bien nous sommes donc en présence d'une crise de mégalomanie virulente aigue, combinée à une perte totale de connexion à la réalité. Le patient, exibant son membre turjescent à la cantonnade, attend que ses fidèles ( qui n'existent que dans son esprit ) viennent se trainer à ses pieds, ce qui provoquera un orgasme...


il a bien raison pourtant, et tu es l'exemple type.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si son ignobleté voulait bien arrêter de se tripoter, peut-être pourrait-elle reprendre contact avec la réalité ?


la tienne ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que la plebe ne s'est pas prosterné devant mes augustes pieds !
> 
> ça fait longtemps que les misérables vers de terre ne se sont pas tortillés de dévotion devant moi !!!
> 
> ...


ok, je boirai donc un vin du sud, ce soir, au diner


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la tienne ?



Ben en tout cas, pas le délire ethylo-libidineux qui t'en tient lieu !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas, pas le délire ethylo-libidineux qui t'en tient lieu !



Tiens, en voilà un qui ne boit pas et qui ne baise pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca fait longtemps que *
> ... tu nous les brises...





			
				la machine à réfréner les élans d'enthousiasme a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas, pas le délire ethylo-libidineux qui t'en tient lieu !


tu désespères d'être drôle un jour ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu désespères d'être drôle un jour ??



Ben tu sais, l'humour, c'est très relatif. Tant que j'arrive à faire rire ceux que je veux faire rire ... Le reste n'est qu'anecdote.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que j'arrive à faire rire ceux que je veux faire rire ...



Ah ? T'es clown chez les Mormons ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais, l'humour, c'est très relatif. Tant que j'arrive à faire rire ceux que je veux faire rire ... Le reste n'est qu'anecdote.


c'est bien c'que j'disais


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? T'es clown chez les Mormons ?



Nan, mais ça me gênerait pas de l'être, même s'ils sont un poil trop doctrinaires pour mon goût, eux, au moins, ils aiment les gens. Le négativisme acharné de certains ici me donne à penser qu'il n'en va pas de même de tout le monde.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais ça me gênerait pas de l'être, même s'ils sont un poil trop doctrinaires pour mon goût, eux, au moins, ils aiment les gens. Le négativisme acharné de certains ici me donne à penser qu'il n'en va pas de même de tout le monde.


ah ! être franc, t'aime pas ça ? je comprend mieux là...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> eux, au moins, ils aiment les gens. Le négativisme acharné de certains ici me donne à penser qu'il n'en va pas de même de tout le monde.



Pôv chéri... Joue-nous la scène de la victime : je ne connais pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pôv chéri... Joue-nous la scène de la victime : je ne connais pas...



Là, mon garçon, tu te racontes des histoires, il te faudrait acquérir une autre stature pour que je joue la victime dans cette circonstance. Tu te crois l'esprit du mal réincarné, mais dans le genre diabolique, tu devrait demander à Lorna de te donner des cours


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

le pauvre il comprend rien, continue à servir cette soupe


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2005)

Je sens que çà va devenir drôle ce fil  :modo: 

---
Pour en revenir au post initial...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'attends !


J'ai peur que tu ne doive prendre ton mal en patience


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pôv chéri... Joue-nous la scène de la victime : je ne connais pas...




tu en es sur ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, mon garçon, tu te racontes des histoires, il te faudrait acquérir une autre stature pour que je joue la victime dans cette circonstance. Tu te crois l'esprit du mal réincarné, mais dans le genre diabolique, tu devrait demander à Lorna de te donner des cours



Et il le prend de haut, l'effronté ! Audiard avait raison, "ça ose tout"... 

"L'esprit du mal", rien que ça ? Je n'en espérais pas tant... Mais tu parles d'or en effet : tu ne seras jamais si près de l'enfer que moi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'attends !




et moi j'attends , dans un autre thread  , ce que tu sais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

Round 2 :
*FIGHT !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que çà va devenir drôle ce fil  :modo:



Nan, je commence à trouver ces terroristes de la calembredaine un peu fatigants, je vais laisser glisser, ne m'ayant plus sous les yeux, je pense qu'ils vont finir ça entre eux.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en es sur ?



Perso, je ne suis sûr de rien. Je laisse les certitudes à ceux qui manquent de courage face à la vie : ça ne peut que leur faciliter l'existence.
Il est possible que je me sois déjà fait passer pour une victime dans une occasion où je ne l'étais pas. Après tout, je ne suis pas meilleur qu'un autre. Il faut croire que je me contente d'être pire...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ces terroristes de la calembredaine



J'admire le sens de la mesure qui est le tien. Si, si...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

en fin des compte sonny a obtenu ce qu'il souhaitait :

un thread  punching ball


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je commence à trouver ces terroristes de la calembredaine un peu fatigants, je vais laisser glisser, ne m'ayant plus sous les yeux, je pense qu'ils vont finir ça entre eux.


oh désolé j'ai pas dis que je t'aimais, mais tu fais exactement ce que tu dois 

cool les pauses


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que la plebe ne s'est pas prosterné devant mes augustes pieds !
> 
> ça fait longtemps que les misérables vers de terre ne se sont pas tortillés de dévotion devant moi !!!
> 
> J'attends !



SonnyBoy

SonnyBoi

SonnyBoit

Sonny Boit ... trop

Bonny Soit

Honny Soit

Honni Soit

*Honni soit qui mal y pense !*


----------



## N°6 (28 Mai 2005)

C'est bien ici qu'on se flatte ?


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2005)

Heu...


Sonnyboy est ... beau.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en voilà un qui ne boit pas et qui ne baise pas...



ça fout les jetons..


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> 
> 
> Sonnyboy est ... beau.



C'est pas une flatterie ça , c'est vrai !!

Encore mon bon blase !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'attends , dans un autre thread  , ce que tu sais



Je vais m'y mettre cette semaine, là j'ai eu du taf...

Mais ne t'inquiète pas belle enfant...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, mon garçon, tu te racontes des histoires, il te faudrait acquérir une autre stature pour que je joue la victime dans cette circonstance. Tu te crois l'esprit du mal réincarné, mais dans le genre diabolique, tu devrait demander à Lorna de te donner des cours



ça a l'air interessant cette histoire...

Précise un peu !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si son ignobleté voulait bien arrêter de se tripoter, peut-être pourrait-elle reprendre contact avec la réalité ?





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la tienne ?



Oui, mais non.


----------



## Gabi (29 Mai 2005)

Slurp.

Gloups !

(comme quoi certaines choses ne changent pas avec le temps...)


----------



## Bilbo (29 Mai 2005)

Heu...

Sonnyboy est ... le troll absolu. 

À+

P.S. Ben quoi, je flatte.


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Sonnyboy ne sait pas changer les ampoules dans la cuisine  




Ah! Non, ça c'est vrai, c'est pas une flatterie :rose:



Disons donc que tu chantes bien


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

Sonnyboy est monté comme un taureau.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy est le plus grand de tous les Grands d'Espagne ?  :love:


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy est monté comme un taureau.


Non, comme une vache.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

C'est vache...


----------



## rezba (29 Mai 2005)

Sonyboy possède les plus belles hémorroïdes de tout le contat niçois.
:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2005)

toi, tu t'es pas encore douché...


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sonyboy possède les plus belles hémorroïdes de tout le contat niçois.
> :sleep:


Je dirais même de France :love:

Allez Sonny, le pays entier se mobilise pour toi

Soutien à Sonnyboy: participation de 66,24% à 19h


----------



## jahrom (29 Mai 2005)

Sonny a le plus beau vélo....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2005)

mythique !!!!


----------



## labacteyresse (29 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy ... meilleur que John Lee Hooker.
:love:


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2005)

Sonnyboy c'est Georges Clowney


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi ???

Il est beau et mince lui !!!

Moi je suis chauve est gras du bide !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ???
> 
> Il est beau et mince lui !!!
> 
> Moi je suis chauve est gras du bide !!!



Il faut toujours que tu casses l'ambiance !  Moi qui me voyais en Brad Pitt...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2005)

ta beauté est intérieure..... quoi ? j'ai dit une connerie ???


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ta beauté est intérieure..... quoi ? j'ai dit une connerie ???


Oui 

Chez lui, à l'intérieur c'est plutôt liquide et enfumé, et pas très beau à voir 

Commen ça, c'est pas un compliment 
Mais si môsieur, je flatte, je flatte


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



C'est juste sur ce thread que tu t'ennuies ??

pas ailleurs ??

Inquiétant.

Pas pour moi naturellement.


----------



## elektroseb (30 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy est "plug and play"...


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy est "plug and play"...



pas de driver ni de reboot sa marche direct et sur tous les systeme d'exploitation


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy cote pas en bourse (ni en bourses).


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Non, comme une vache.



Et aujoud'hui c'est retour à la traite de Nice.


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sonyboy possède les plus belles hémorroïdes de tout le contat niçois.
> :sleep:



Sonnyboy, c'est brise de Nice ?


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ???
> 
> Il est beau et mince lui !!!
> 
> Moi je suis chauve est gras du bide !!!



Sonnyboy est aussi beau qu'intelligent. J'ai bon là ? :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy est aussi beau qu'intelligent. J'ai bon là ? :rateau:


.
là tu atteind le  declin final,bravo, ta servilité est au comble, nous prierons pour toi fils ! 
.
surtout que le quidam, dont tu cire les pompes,préfére les baffes  
-
reprend toi AMIGOS !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mai 2005)

Hey! Pssssssst! ... Sonny? ... Va te faire flatter chez les grecs!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hey! Pssssssst! ... Sonny? ... Va te faire flater chez les grecs!



*Ben...*
Tout dépend si le grec a le futal sur les chevilles ou pas


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mai 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> surtout que le quidam, dont tu cire les pompes,préfére les baffes



Tu ne connais pas le quidam en question.

Pour l'instant des baffes j'en ai plus donné que reçu.


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2005)

SonnyBoy, c'est le ciné ricain à lui seul : le port USB de l'angoisse.


----------



## aricosec (31 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais pas le quidam en question.
> 
> Pour l'instant des baffes j'en ai plus donné que reçu.


.
ben pour une fois que je peus intervenir dans un thread a toi  
.
c'est justement parce que  
.
comme tu n'est pas le dernier a le faire,ya pas d'offense  
.
et puis, donner des baffes au autres, n'est ce pas du masochisme   ?  
.
bon allez, je ne dirais rien pour cette fois


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mai 2005)

J'preferre c't'ambiance !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> SonnyBoy, c'est le ciné ricain à lui seul : le port USB de l'angoisse.



"Le port USB de l'angoise" !    Et dire que j'ai failli rater ça... :love:


----------



## vazita (1 Juin 2005)

c'est quoi l'interet de ce thread?
ce que j'ai compris c'est qu'un gugusse qui ressemble a tatayé voudrait qu'on le flatta, c'est bien ça?


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Le port USB de l'angoise" !    Et dire que j'ai failli rater ça... :love:




Oui, parce que "La carte graphique du tendre", c'est pas sur cette chaîne !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'interet de ce thread?
> ce que j'ai compris c'est qu'un gugusse qui ressemble a tatayé voudrait qu'on le flatta, c'est bien ça?



Ce que tu as compris n'est qu'une infime partie de mon message dont la portée cosmique ne peut qu'échapper aux individus légèrement lézardés du plaftard.

Il est même normal que le pauvre nioubi atteint de rachitisme du bulbe que tu es, ne puisse pas toucher du doigt la grande beauté de mes écrits.

Je t'autorise tout de même à te casser sans goudron ni plumes, car il est tôt et je suis fatigué.

File.


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est même normal que le pauvre nioubi atteint de rachitisme du bulbe que tu es, ne puisse pas toucher du doigt la grande beauté de mes écrits.



Pour te consoler, je te dirai que ne pas toucher du doigt la beauté des écrits de Sonny peut t'éviter d'attraper des maladies graves.


----------



## vazita (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu as compris n'est qu'une infime partie de mon message dont la portée cosmique ne peut qu'échapper aux individus légèrement lézardés du plaftard.
> 
> 
> Je t'autorise tout de même à te casser sans goudron ni plumes, car il est tôt et je suis fatigué.
> ...


Calme toi, Tex avry .
ET estime toi heureux, je ne dégaine pas mon revolver buccal à adjectifs explosifs et phrases traçantes pour de médiocres proies.
Repose en paix, homme des bois.


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Hum... je vais mettre le goudron à réchauffer, il risque de servir.....


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> Calme toi, Tex avry .
> ET estime toi heureux, je ne dégaine pas mon revolver buccal à adjectifs explosifs et phrases traçantes pour de médiocres proies.
> Repose en paix, homme des bois.


 
pas de dommage colatéral, hein.

cordialement.


----------



## aricosec (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'preferre c't'ambiance !!


.
ha c'est bien ça,sinon ça m'aurait bien ennuyé  
.
.
.
.................pppPFF !


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ..ne puisse pas toucher du doigt la grande beauté de mes écrits.


 
un peu restrictif comme approche. Les asperges sont légales?


----------



## Bouche Dorée (1 Juin 2005)

Vous cirer les pompes...    jamais...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Sonnyboy, c'est le poil à gratter de Macgé. La crotte de nez qui arrache les poils quand on l'enlève, le papier qui se troue quand on s'essuie les fesses....


----------



## Pierrou (1 Juin 2005)

T'as le sens de la métaphore toi dis donc !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ha c'est bien ça,sinon ça m'aurait bien ennuyé
> .
> .
> ...



le déclin kiki, le declin.

pas d'autre mot te concernant.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> Calme toi, Tex avry .
> ET estime toi heureux, je ne dégaine pas mon revolver buccal à adjectifs explosifs et phrases traçantes pour de médiocres proies.
> Repose en paix, homme des bois.



Mais au contraire, je ne m'épanouis que dans le conflit !!!

Vas y !!!!


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais au contraire, je ne m'épanouis que dans le conflit !!!
> 
> Vas y !!!!





			
				vazita dans "bernés" a dit:
			
		

> Tatayé ; il me semble t'avoir déja recadré sur un autre fil,non?
> alors akchionne!



Surtout qu'il t'a appellé 'Tatayé' dans un autre fil... A peine 50 posts au compteur : toi je ne sais pas, mais en ce qui me concerne, et au vu de ca... :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Ah ouais c'est pas trés joli c'est sur !!!

Moi je trouve pas ça trés correct, va falloir lui décalaminer un peu le cervellet à ce petit présomptueux !!!


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais au contraire, je ne m'épanouis que dans le conflit !!!
> 
> Vas y !!!!


 
Sonny, l'homme qui tend des verges pour se faire fouetter


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est pas trés joli c'est sur !!!



J'ai tout de même quelques doutes... Tomber aussi près de la réalité dans la description (lien ci-dessus) sans te connaitre ... :hein:

Parce que il faut tout de même avouer que par certains côtés tu n'es quand même pas loin, non ? Je pense, bien sûr, au chapitre "reproduction du tatayé", mais pas que !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est pas trés joli c'est sur !!!
> 
> Moi je trouve pas ça trés correct, va falloir lui décalaminer un peu le cervellet à ce petit présomptueux !!!




Encore un qu'on va retrouver érrant sur MacBidouille, semi dépressif, la morve au nez et le futal aux chevilles


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qu'on va retrouver érrant sur MacBidouille, semi dépressif, la morve au nez et le futal aux chevilles



Tu oublies : "et tous les doigts coupés"


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qu'on va retrouver érrant sur MacBidouille, semi dépressif, la morve au nez et le futal aux chevilles



La zouille à l'air chez Macbidouille? Mais y va attrapper froid le Sonny là-bas. Et puis personne ne le comprendra comme nous.


Allez, remonte moi ce futal tout de suite sèche tes larmes et viens boire un verre mon Sonny


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La zouille à l'air chez Macbidouille? Mais y va attrapper froid le Sonny là-bas. Et puis personne ne le comprendra comme nous.
> 
> 
> Allez, remonte moi ce futal tout de suite sèche tes larmes et viens boire un verre mon Sonny



Je crois que tu te méprend sur la personnalité du boat people macbidouillien. 
Je parlais plutot du Don Quichotte des Muppets et des ventrioloques réunis


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2005)

Et après, tu peux pleurer toutes les larmes de ton corps, supplier, jurer que tu seras sage : pour récuperer tes doigts, tu peux toujours téléphoner au père Noel.

J'ai essayé une fois. Sonny attendait une lettre qui n'est pas arrivée. Le facteur a fait une esclandre de tous les diables en découvrant son moignon (Sonny le tatayé, perfide lui avait demandé de le gratter dans le bas du dos, pretextant un urticaire africain contracté lors d'une jeunesse aux colonies).

Malgré tous nos efforts (un voisin plombier avait même prété main forte, si je puis dire, mais dans un gant de fer) nous n'avons apercu (le Sonny maintenu par 3 forts de Halles et replié en deux, le nez dans les orteils) a la lueur de nos lampes acéthylènes qu'une phalange remuant encore faiblement et qui a disparu dans un hoquet vengeur des intestins.

Tout ca pour dire que le boa à côté du loustic, c'est un aspirateur pour voiture !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies : "et tous les doigts coupés"



Et peut être avec une anguille dans le derche... (merci tatayet !!)


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

On croirait une promotion pour Ushuaia Nature, spécial spéléologie !


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On croirait une promotion pour Ushuaia Nature, spécial spéléologie !



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : une radio de l'abdomen du sonny, tu n'as plus besoin d'aller visiter Lascaux ensuite. Tout y est : les peintures rupestres (mais en plus contemporaines) avec des scènes de chasse Harcourt (une belle galerie de portraits) et une reproduction échelle 1/1 de la tapisserie de l'arène Mathilde (un peu plus petite que le Colysée mais moins éloignée puisque juste à côté de la mairie de Bayeux).

Bien sûr, ce ne sont pas les originaux. Mais il y a bien moins de touristes qui fréquentent les lieux !


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : une radio de l'abdomen du sonny, tu n'as plus besoin d'aller visiter Lascaux ensuite. Tout y est : les peintures rupestres (mais en plus contemporaines) avec des scènes de chasse Harcourt (une belle galerie de portraits) et une reproduction échelle 1/1 de la tapisserie de l'arène Mathilde (un peu plus petite que le Colysée mais moins éloignée puisque juste à côté de la mairie de Bayeux).
> 
> Bien sûr, ce ne sont pas les originaux. Mais il y a bien moins de touristes qui fréquentent les lieux !



Il n'y aurait donc pas la queue pour visiter


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aurait donc pas la queue pour visiter



Non, mais l'aqueux si : prévois des bottes en plastique et des KWay pour les enfants ! Certains soirs tu as même l'impression d'être à venise un jour de mousson !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aurait donc pas la queue pour visiter



Pas pour visiter non...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais l'aqueux si : prévois des bottes en plastique et des KWay pour les enfants ! Certains soirs tu as même l'impression d'être à venise un jour de mousson !



Sauf votre respect votre majesté, avec vous ça serait plutôt la mousson de connard...


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout ca pour dire que le boa à côté du loustic, c'est un aspirateur pour voiture !


Enfin un propos sensé !

 :rateau:


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...des bottes en plastique...



 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais l'aqueux si : prévois des bottes en plastique et des KWay pour les enfants ! Certains soirs tu as même l'impression d'être à venise un jour de mousson !





pfffffffff !!!!    


a venise il y a l'eau seulement  a un endroit : piazza s.marco......

c'est pour empecher les pigeons etrangers  de payer un café 15 euros !!!!


----------



## vazita (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sauf votre respect votre majesté, avec vous ça serait plutôt la mousson de connard...


T'as été envouté par laurent ruquier toi,non?


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> T'as été envouté par laurent ruquier toi,non?




sonny, l'homme qui se fait molester grââââaaaave par vazita...j'met 10$ sur vazita


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

T'as perdu, je crois qu'il n'est déjà plus là...

C'était perdu d'avance ceci dit...


----------



## aricosec (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> le déclin kiki, le declin.
> 
> pas d'autre mot te concernant.


.
ha ! c'est bien ça, ça prouve que j'étais arrivé a quelque chose  
.
moi qui doutais !  
.
et pour toi ça va !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2005)

Moi pas de problème !

J'suis à bloc !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas de problème !
> 
> J'suis à bloc !



En attendant d'être *au* bloc ! :modo:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que la plebe ne s'est pas prosterné devant mes augustes pieds !
> 
> ça fait longtemps que les misérables vers de terre ne se sont pas tortillés de dévotion devant moi !!!
> 
> ...


 
Quand on arrive au sein d'une communauté il est de bon ton de flatter l'ego des vétérans donc Sonny tu es le plus beau, le plus fort, le plus grand, un super mec...encore..Ok...le plus intelligent, le plus modeste...etc!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Quand on arrive au sein d'une communauté il est de bon ton de flatter l'ego des vétérans



ben, t'es pas au bout de tes peines, ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Quand on arrive au sein d'une communauté il est de bon ton de flatter l'ego des vétérans donc Sonny tu es le plus beau, le plus fort, le plus grand, un super mec...encore..Ok...le plus intelligent, le plus modeste...etc!!!



C'est tout?


----------



## Bilbo (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Quand on arrive au sein d'une communauté il est de bon ton de flatter l'ego des vétérans donc Sonny tu es le plus beau, le plus fort, le plus grand, un super mec...encore..Ok...le plus intelligent, le plus modeste...etc!!!


Une approche intéressante. Je te ferai remarquer que je suis un vétéran plus vétéran que sonnyboy.  J'attends donc ton hommage. 

À+

P.S.1 Garde quand même quelque cartouches pour les messieurs en vert, violet ou rouge. C'est important.

P.S.2 Remonte ce futal, ça fait négligé.


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben, t'es pas au bout de tes peines, ici


 
Raffarin (RIP) à demander de la solidarité pour les vieux, donc je suis prêt à faire un effort avec les véterans de macgé


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout?


 
Bah...oui j'ai pas trop l'habitude de flatter un homme, désolé


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

Et moi alors? Bientôt 5 ans que je traîne ici. Et personne pour me flatter?


C'est quoi ce bordel?


----------



## krystof (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et moi alors? Bientôt 5 ans que je traîne ici. Et personne pour me flatter?



Tombe le futal !!

Ça te va ça ?    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> il est de bon ton de flatter l'ego des vétérans



*ça risque*
de se transformer en tournante ici...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et moi alors? Bientôt 5 ans que je traîne ici. Et personne pour me flatter?
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ce bordel?



mais tu sais bien qu'on t'aime    :love:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Une approche intéressante. Je te ferai remarquer que je suis un vétéran plus vétéran que sonnyboy. J'attends donc ton hommage.
> 
> À+
> 
> ...


 
Comme t'es plus véteran mais tu postes moins.
Donc t'es juste le plus beau après Sonny, le plus fort après Sonny, le plus modeste AVANT Sonny (car lui il assume son égo), Le plus intelligent après Sonny...Cela suffit.

Je n'ai pas le pantalon baissé car je t'écris depuis la plage du Cap d'agde, donc j'en ai pas...
 :style:


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Comme t'es plus véteran mais tu postes moins.
> Donc t'es juste le plus beau après Sonny, le plus fort après Sonny, le plus modeste AVANT Sonny (car lui il assume son égo), Le plus intelligent après Sonny...Cela suffit.
> 
> Je n'ai pas le pantalon baissé car je t'écris depuis la plage du Cap d'agde, donc j'en ai pas...
> :style:


 
c'est pas prudent de traîner à poil sur ce fil..


il y aura forcément des retours de bâton pour les flatteurs


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ça risque*
> de se transformer en tournante ici...


 
L'est où la cave???


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas prudent de traîner à poil sur ce fil..
> 
> Si j'ai un fil j'suis plus à poil


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal !!
> 
> Ça te va ça ?    :rateau:




T'as une drôle de façon de flatter, toi... On en me flatte pas les fesses moi Môôôôôôôssieur


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et moi alors? Bientôt 5 ans que je traîne ici. Et personne pour me flatter?
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ce bordel?


 
Bon allez on y va:sleep: 

Tu prends le post à Sonny et tu remplaces le nom OK!!
Un être AUSSI intelligent doit avoir compris


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as une drôle de façon de flatter, toi... On en me flatte pas les fesses moi Môôôôôôôssieur


Ben tournes toi...


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Garde quand même quelque cartouches pour les messieurs en vert, violet ou rouge. C'est important.



Cela peut servir, en effet !


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela peut servir, en effet !


En violet C'est grand chef ou sous chef???


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> En violet C'est grand chef ou sous chef???



Moyen chef, grand chef, c'est en rouge, et sous chef, en vert.


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> En violet C'est grand chef ou sous chef???


alors...
en rouge : les Administrateurs
en violet : les Supers Modérateurs
en vert : les Modérateurs
en bleu : les Gentils Utilisateurs 
 

PS : quand le contenu de leurs messages n'est pas de la même couleur que les pseudos, c'est qu'il postent en tant que G.U. _(enfin, je crois :rateau: )_


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> alors...
> en rouge : les Administrateurs
> en violet : les Supers Modérateurs
> en vert : les Modérateurs
> ...



-edit- trop tard !! Pascal 77 a déguenné plus vite que moi  :hein:
-edit2- j'me suis trompée de bouton pour edit n°1, on dirait...  :rose:
-edit3- en plus avec des fautes d'ortographe   - j'suis mûre pour la décoloration


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Trés bien je note, donc le violet faut etre gentil avec lui, tout en flattant l'homme en rouge (Non pas le père noël) le super moderateur.

Dites moi y'a un Hyper mega Administrateur aussi à flatter


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> -edit- trop tard !! Pascal 77 a déguenné plus vite que moi  :hein:



Eh oui, je dég*ai*ne plus vite que mon nombre !


----------



## Bilbo (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi y'a un Hyper mega Administrateur aussi à flatter


Oui, bien sûr. Mais pour le flatter, il faut l'approcher. À ta place je me lancerais dans la quête du Saint Graal, tu aurais plus de chances. 



À+


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Ouais donc Sonny tu n'es qu'un bleu ouhhhhhhhh , je retire ce que je t'ai dit, c'etait pas vrai...Amok es mieux que toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> alors...
> en rouge : les Administrateurs
> en violet : les Supers Modérateurs
> en vert : les Modérateurs
> ...



à noter que, dans le lot, il n'y a qu'une catégorie de "gentils"


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Ouais donc Sonny tu n'es qu'un bleu ouhhhhhhhh , je retire ce que je t'ai dit, c'etait pas vrai...Amok es mieux que toi



Jean Pierre Elkabach est parmis nous :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Qu'est qu'il a Elkamachin...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est qu'il a Elkamachin...?



Au moins un point commun avec toi


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> En violet C'est grand chef ou sous chef???



Voici le genre de question que peut poser un esprit qui envisage le monde d'une façon fort simpliste !

Sans rentrer dans les détails, je vais essayer une explication :

MacG est un territoire sur lequel évoluent différentes bestioles plus ou moins connues. Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, le lieu n'est pas une morne plaine : il y a des vallons, des recoins quasi-déserts, de grands espaces avec une densité de population importante sédentaire et au milieu de tout ca des troupes de rongeurs nomades. 4 grandes familles évoluent dans cet espace.

Tout en bas de l'echelle de l'évolution, les bleus.

Le bleu est un petit animal farouche et fragile. Il n'est pas prédateur et se nourrit de ce qu'il trouve. Certains sont plus malins que d'autres, c'est sûr, mais cela n'enlève rien à leur statut de proie. Jambons à pattes, ils ne sont là que pour assurer l'existence des couches supérieures. Beaucoup de bleus sont heureux de cette situation : ils ont le gîte et le couvert, se reproduisent parfois entre eux et se font un coin douillet pour y regarder passer les saisons en rêvant. Un bleu sage peut vivre très vieux et en harmonie avec son environnement.

Mais le bleu parfois se rêve grand et fort et redresse la tête. Il sort son petit crâne du terrier et de son museau flaire l'herbe alentour. Ne voyant rien venir il s'enhardit et se met à gambader partout. Sa joie et cette sensation de liberté est telle qu'il en oublie souvent de contracter les sphincters et dépose un peu partout des traces odoriférantes. C'est a ce moment là en général que ses ennuis commencent car, oubliant tout prudence, il se trouve en terrain découvert et l'odeur que dégagent ses sécrétions attire son prédateur : le vert.

Le vert est un animal terrible. Il peut rester des semaines sans bouger, sans se nourrir. Il vit en communauté et adopte des règles pour ne pas remettre en cause l'équilibre de la chaîne alimentaire. Son met principal est le bleu divaguant. Comme nous l'avons vu plus haut, l'odeur dégagée par celui-ci lorsqu'il pense être intouchable est comme une sonnette d'alarme pour le vert. L'ensemble de ses fonctions de chasse entrent alors en action. Dès qu'une proie puante est repérée, le moderatus vertibus attaque. En général cela ne prend que quelques minutes : un souffle, un éclair et l'imprudent disparaît, dévoré de la tête aux pieds, sauf les bas morceaux.

Là où tout devient pervers, c'est que souvent d'autres bleus assistent à la scène. Certains s'en réjouissent (il y a peu de spectacle de choix dans cet univers somme toute assez calme) alors que les anciens hochent la tête d'un air sage. Mais tout redevient bien vite comme avant et les reliefs du disparu ne sont pas longs à retourner a la poussière.

Les verts sont très efficaces car leur territoire est délimité. ils le connaissent parfaitement, recensent les différents habitants qui le peuplent et observent avec attention les nomades. Très rapides et agiles, ils sont l'ennemi principal des bleus qui sortent des sentiers battus. Mais conscients de la nécessité de maintenir un fragile équilibre, il leur arrive d'aider certains égarés à retrouver le bon chemin, ou leur clan.

Les verts dorment parfois, ou copulent dans les buissons. Un semblant d'impunité semble régner sur le monde. Sous les nuages oranges qui tapissent le toit de cette bulle, des souris peuvent penser que le moment est propice pour aller danser.

C'est oublier le violet. Le violet est un peu moins rapide (quoi que) que le vert mais son territoire s'étend sur l'ensemble du pays. Nanti d'ailes géantes il ne se pose que rarement et observe tel un U2 ce qui se passe au sol. Au moindre frémissement il diminue d'altitude en cercles concentriques et attend l'intervention du vert : il aime voir le vert attaquer et dévorer ses proies. Comme il a encore moins la nécessité de se nourrir que celui-ci, il lui laisse la possibilité de se sustenter avant d'intervenir. Mais si les Vertibus sont absents, il n'hésite pas. Une force pure et brutale plonge alors et l'attaque est si soudaine que personne ne la voit. Les brins d'herbe frémissent légèrement, une vibration de l'air et un couinement bref du bleu happé sont les seuls indices de l'action.

Il n'y a que trois violets. C'est l'espèce la moins répandue des forums. Une sorte de mélange de différents animaux, né de l'esprit retors des rouges.

Les rouges sont un cas à part. Ils ne chassent pratiquement pas. On a parfois l'impression qu'ils hibernent ou éternent mais il n'en est rien. Dans des grottes aménagées d'un luxe inouï, ils se livrent à d'étranges expériences.

Médicales tout d'abord : parfois il attrapent un bleu et lui font subir d'affreux traitements qui le rendent vert. Au bout d'environ une semaine de souffrances l'individu est relâché, vivant alors une période d'intense solitude, rejeté par ses ex-pairs et sermonné par les anciens de son nouveau clan. Mais peu à peu il apprend a devenir prédateur, parfois même trop vite, chassant n'importe quoi et se rendant malade à force de bouffer des nioubs faisandés.

D'aménagement, ensuite. Ils tracent sur des tables les limites géographiques du monde, organisant tout ce qu'il faut pour que l'ensemble reste cohérent, et délimitant les frontières et moyens de transport. Ils peuvent aussi manger du bleu, mais cela ne les intéresse pas trop. D'ailleurs ils chassent peu, préférant discuter avec les verts et les violets qui parfois leur demandent conseil.

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question. C'est évidemment un peu plus complexe que ca mais nul n'est besoin d'en savoir plus.


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au moins un point commun avec toi


C'est à dire???


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voici le genre de question que peut poser un esprit qui envisage le monde d'une façon fort simpliste !
> 
> Sans rentrer dans les détails, je vais essayer une explication :
> 
> MacG est un territoire sur lequel évoluent ...



ah !! les posts de l'Amok...  :love:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Amok ce que tu decris de manière bien allegorique ça s'appelle la *vie.*

Vision Simpliste????

Où que l'on soit il faut connaitre ces règles, dans sa vie de tous les jours, en entreprise, et même sur Mac Gé. Hé oui la vie c'est c.. soit tu courbes l'échinne soit tu te fais bouffer par plus fort que toi.

Mais contrairement à l'Homme, chez l'animal il ne sert à rien de flatter son prédateur le plus gros, en effet la souris ne sera jamais à la place de l'aigle, de plus celui-ci ne cherchera jamais la flatterie du faible, l'aigle Sait qu'il est le plus fort et ne prend pas de plaisir à regarder le busard chasser.

Tous ça pour dire que MA VISION SIMPLISTE est une vision humaine, ton allégorie est Humaine, elle se cache derrière les animaux pour dissimuler cette terrible vision de la VIE...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2005)

J'hallucine quoi ???


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Amok ce que tu decris de manière bien allegorique ça s'appelle la *vie.*
> 
> Vision Simpliste????
> 
> ...



Oui, oui d'accord...

Allez enfile ta camisole on rentre au centre !


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'hallucine quoi ???


non-non, on dit "j'hallucine *ou* quoi ???"

_comme "j'hallucine *ou* bien ???"_


----------



## vazita (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas de problème !
> 
> J'suis à bloc !


tu serais pas un genre de nouveau Coluche toi?
serieux ,met la un peu en veilleuse là...tu nous saoules.
T'essaies d'etre comique mais t'es pas drole alors shut up!
Retourne dans ta chambre de domestique avec un jésus en fonte au dessus du lit et une photo de michel drucker sur le chevet..et ne reviens plus nous importuner!


----------



## vazita (2 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'hallucine quoi ???


putain mec! t'as une des ces gueule!
je serais toi je m'afficherai pas ,fut ce en icone...
c'est pas comme ça que tu vas te faire des gorettes en tout cas!...


----------



## vazita (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> non-non, on dit "j'hallucine *ou* quoi ???"
> 
> _comme "j'hallucine *ou* bien ???"_


t'es agregée de grammaire toi ,non?
on doit pas s'emmerder le dimanche, avec toi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un genre de nouveau Coluche toi?
> serieux ,met la un peu en veilleuse là...tu nous saoules.
> T'essaies d'etre comique mais t'es pas drole alors shut up!
> Retourne dans ta chambre de domestique avec un jésus en fonte au dessus du lit et une photo de michel drucker sur le chevet..et ne reviens plus nous importuner!


Vazita, t'es chiant. Tes posts sont chiants. Tes points de vue sont chiants. C'est d'une platitude affligeante.


----------



## krystof (2 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un genre de nouveau Coluche toi?
> serieux ,met la un peu en veilleuse là...tu nous saoules.
> T'essaies d'etre comique mais t'es pas drole alors shut up!
> Retourne dans ta chambre de domestique avec un jésus en fonte au dessus du lit et une photo de michel drucker sur le chevet..et ne reviens plus nous importuner!




A ce rythme là toi, tu vas pas faire long feu.

Ne baisse même pas le futal ça n'en vaut pas la peine.


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2005)

Avertissement de 24 heures.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

Amok? Tu as banni quelqu'un? Tu as brisé ce voeu pieux de ne jamais bannir?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Pour ajouter aux posts de Fab'Fab et krystof :



			
				vazita a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un genre de nouveau Coluche toi?
> serieux ,met la un peu en veilleuse là...tu nous saoules.
> T'essaies d'etre comique mais t'es pas drole alors shut up!
> Retourne dans ta chambre de domestique avec un jésus en fonte au dessus du lit et une photo de michel drucker sur le chevet..et ne reviens plus *nous* importuner!


Ne te sens pas obligé d'impliquer les autres.
Si t'apprécies pas les posts de Sonny, t'as rien à faire dans le fil qu'*il* a ouvert...
Surtout quand tu n'en comprends pas l'intérêt.



> putain mec! t'as une des ces gueule!


 t'aimerais peut-être en avoir une aussi grande ???   


> t'es agregée de grammaire toi ,non?
> on doit pas s'emmerder le dimanche, avec toi!


 C'est pas une référence à la grammaire mais à de l'humour. Sauf que t'as pas l'air fait pour saisir ce genre de subtilité... l'humour
(là, c'était une référence au parler Suisse - t'auras au moins appris ça)

-edit- _oups !! j'suis arrivée trop tard, il est banni... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

A peine le temps de le bouler rouge et hop, il n'étais déjà plus là...


----------



## Bilbo (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Amok? Tu as banni quelqu'un? Tu as brisé ce voeu pieux de ne jamais bannir?


Un cardinal qui respecte un v½u pieux.  L'ordre du monde en serait bouleversé. On a quand même besoin de se rattacher à l'une ou l'autre certitude.   

À+


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Amok? Tu as banni quelqu'un? Tu as brisé ce voeu pieux de ne jamais bannir?



Cela m'est déjà arrivé, mais c'est extrèmement rare. Là le vazita chauffe depuis quelques temps déjà et malgré des rappels à l'ordre doit considérer que le fait qu'il soit toujours opérationnel est un signe de faiblesse. Ses posts montent d'un cran à chaque fois et ses leçons du haut de ses 50 interventions ne laissent en rien présager d'un avenir plus calme. 24 heures pour réfléchir, ce n'est pas la mort non plus.


----------



## derennes (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Pour ajouter aux posts de Fab'Fab et krystof :
> 
> Ne te sens pas obligé d'impliquer les autres.
> Si t'apprécies pas les posts de Sonny, t'as rien à faire dans le fil qu'*il* a ouvert...
> ...


Moi je suis d'accord avec toi,blandine.
je me suis compissé de rire en te lisant, tellement t'es drole, toi au moins, pas comme l'autre!


----------



## derennes (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vazita, t'es chiant. Tes posts sont chiants. Tes points de vue sont chiants. C'est d'une platitude affligeante.


lol n'importe quoi ici!
Chiant?...a mon avis, si le 'fondement t'échappe' ,pour parler comme le bon françois rabelais, c'est pas par l'effet de sa prose.
Vas vite voir ton proctologue!
mdrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bilbo (2 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 24 heures pour réfléchir, ce n'est pas la mort non plus.


Cela me rapelle l'époque où je chassais encore. C'était avant cet accident stupide qui brisa mon aile et l'opération qui s'en suivit où une erreur médicale provoqua l'ablation des deux ailes. Ne pouvant plus voler, les rouges me prirent à nouveau comme cobaye. :affraid: L'être aptère qui gigotait devant leurs yeux les rendirent perplexes et ils me rendirent ma couleur bleue. À présent, je hoche la tête avec les autres, mais je n'ai pas oublié le goût du sang. J'attaquais fort peu, mais les mises à mort étaient plus immédiates. Mais cette période est révolue et maintenant je me repose en mangeant des légumes.   

À+

P.S. C'était quoi l'objet de ce tradada déjà ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lol n'importe quoi ici!
> Chiant?...a mon avis, si le 'fondement t'échappe' ,pour parler comme le bon françois rabelais, c'est pas par l'effet de sa prose.
> Vas vite voir ton proctologue!
> mdrrrrrrrrrr



Chassez le par la porte, il revient par la fenêtre...  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un cardinal qui respecte un v½u pieux.  L'ordre du monde en serait bouleversé. On a quand même besoin de se rattacher à l'une ou l'autre certitude.
> 
> À+


T'es défroqué je te signale, tu parler quéquettes mainant


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rapelle l'époque où je chassais encore. C'était avant cet accident stupide qui brisa mon aile et l'opération qui s'en suivit où une erreur médicale provoqua l'ablation des deux ailes. Ne pouvant plus voler, les rouges me prirent à nouveau comme cobaye. L'être aptère qui gigotait devant leurs yeux les rendirent perplexes et il me rendirent ma couleur bleue. À présent, je hoche la tête avec les autres, mais je n'ai pas oublié le goût du sang. J'attaquais fort peu, mais les mises à mort étaient plus immédiates. À présent, je me repose en mangeant des légumes.



Oui, mais tu resteras toujours dans nos coeurs, darling Bilbo !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'espère avoir répondu à ta question. C'est évidemment un peu plus complexe que ca mais nul n'est besoin d'en savoir plus.



C'est beau comme les "souvenirs entomologiques" de Jean-Henri Fabre     

enfin comme une introduction, chez l'aveyronnais-vauclusien, ensuite, il y a la description détaillée des expériences, mais bon, peut-être que sur MacGé, s'il en était de même ici, on risquerait de ne plus respecter la bienséance.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et après, tu peux pleurer toutes les larmes de ton corps, supplier, jurer que tu seras sage : pour récuperer tes doigts, tu peux toujours téléphoner au père Noel.


 Je reagis un peu tard mais une chose me tracasse :

Comment ca se passe techniquement pour composer le numero ??


----------



## Bilbo (2 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je reagis un peu tard mais une chose me tracasse :
> 
> Comment ca se passe techniquement pour composer le numero ??


Facile ! Tous les gamins ont le n° du Père Noël réglé en commande vocale sur leur portable. Faudrait que tu sortes de tes jeux pour te frotter à la vraie vie de temps en temps. 



À+


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je reagis un peu tard mais une chose me tracasse :
> 
> Comment ca se passe techniquement pour composer le numero ??




Le zob, mon bon Bassou, le zob!


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, pourquoi j'en ai pas des comme ca des nioubs sur mgz ?? C'est pas que je m'ennui mais Beru il fait rien qu'a me piquer les "abanir" (race très interressante parmis les bleus) que je me suis donné tant de mal a traquer


----------



## krystof (2 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, pourquoi j'en ai pas des comme ca des nioubs sur mgz ??





			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (race très interressante parmis les bleus)



Encore un qui a oublié d'où il vient


----------



## elektroseb (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le zob, mon bon Bassou, le zob!



Oui?.... 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a l'oreille absolue.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pratique depuis peu la MDMAO (Musique De Merde Assistée par Ordinateur...).
> 
> Démonstration !



Au temps pour moi.

sonnyboy a absolument une oreille.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2005)

Ah voilà un compliment, depuis tout à l'heure je faisais la sourde oreille à certains...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà un compliment, depuis tout à l'heure je faisais la sourde oreille à certains...



À mon avis, tu n'as lu que le premier. 

J'ai toujours su que tu avais la vue basse, braguette-man !  :love:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui d'accord...
> 
> Allez enfile ta camisole on rentre au centre !




Je suis au centre je t'attend pour me gratter l'oreille (pas facile avec la camisole) et me chanter une de tes douces proses mélodiques


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que la plebe ne s'est pas prosterné devant mes augustes pieds !
> 
> ça fait longtemps que les misérables vers de terre ne se sont pas tortillés de dévotion devant moi !!!
> 
> ...


 tombe le futal, on arrive !



dejà bu ?


j'vais pas me taaper 10 pages de floude non plus


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy a l'oreille absolue.



Sonnyboy _est_ Monsieur Manatane.  :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

En tout cas, Sonnyboy adore Monsieur Manatane...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Monsieur Manatane... c'est l'acteur en paillettes qui a joué dans Podium   

Remarque si tu veux qu'on flatte ton blase Sonny post une photo de toi en cloclo, sans les claudettes sinon cela pertuberait certain ici :king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy _est_ Monsieur Manatane.  :affraid:



*Uh ??*

Il me semblait pourtant l'avoir vu dans Orange Mécanique


----------



## bateman (3 Juin 2005)

Flatter Sonny?

qu'il prenne d'abord des cours de détourage dans Photoshop!    

_jpg tiré du site de sonnyboy._


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Flatter Sonny?
> 
> qu'il prenne d'abord des cours de détourage dans Photoshop!
> 
> _jpg tiré du site de sonnyboy._



Heureusement pour lui,  Sonnyboy n'est pas Maquettiste en freelance.

Heureusement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Flatter Sonny?
> 
> qu'il prenne d'abord des cours de détourage dans Photoshop!
> 
> _jpg tiré du site de sonnyboy._



Ben quoi ? depuis le temps, t'aurais du savoir qu'il faut toujours qu'il monte kekchose par derrière !   

EDIT : La génération "tombé d'futal"


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Flatter Sonny?
> 
> qu'il prenne d'abord des cours de détourage dans Photoshop!
> 
> _jpg tiré du site de sonnyboy._



Incroyable quand même le nombre de tordus qui trouvent de l'intérêt à aller fouiller à la recherche d'on ne sait quoi...

Là encore j'étais prévenu, mais l'ampleur du phénomène m'épate un peu tout de même.


----------



## krystof (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable quand même le nombre de tordus qui trouvent de l'intérêt à aller fouiller à la recherche d'on ne sait quoi...
> 
> Là encore j'étais prévenu, mais l'ampleur du phénomène m'épate un peu tout de même.




Fais gaffe à ton slip, certains seraient capable d'aller voir pourquoi on t'appelle chibre d'acier


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai...

Aprés ils pourraient le rajouter dans leur petit carnet à couverture en moleskine... ça fait un peu froid dans le dos quand même, je pensais pas croiser autant de névrosés.

Mais bon, c'est internet.


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à ton slip, certains seraient capable d'aller voir pourquoi on t'appelle chibre d'acier


 
Ah, il aime les siderurgistes...étrange ce Sonny...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

*Un petit* _"l'essentiel de l'abrase en français"_ *eut été plus à propos *


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Ah, il aime les siderurgistes...étrange ce Sonny...



J'adOOre la siderurgie  !!!

Touche... 

C'est froid l'acier hein ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'adOOre la siderurgie !!!
> 
> Touche...
> 
> C'est froid l'acier hein ?


 
C'est donc toi qui a doublé le super terminator dans le remake X de terminator 2!!!! 
T'es une star! 
T'as essayé le verre pilé avec les sidérurgistes...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Flatter Sonny?
> 
> qu'il prenne d'abord des cours de détourage dans Photoshop!
> 
> _jpg tiré du site de sonnyboy._



Si j'ai bien tout suivi... 

Il s'agit d'une image (maintenant retirée) qui se trouvait dans le repertoire d'un site (non accessible via une page en ligne, donc espace privé) que l'on a mise en ligne ici ? C'est bien ca ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien tout suivi...
> 
> Il s'agit d'une image (maintenant retirée) qui se trouvait dans le repertoire d'un site (non accessible via une page en ligne, donc espace privé) que l'on a mise en ligne ici ? C'est bien ca ?


 
Salut Amok, c'est pas un forum technique ici, je comprend pas ta phrase...


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Amok, c'est pas un forum technique ici, je comprend pas ta phrase...




Si j'ai bien tout suivi...

Amok cherche *une proie*...


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien tout suivi...
> 
> Amok cherche *une proie*...


Pfff, meuuuh non, il la laisse à Paul ou à Finn.  Mais c'est vrai que parfois on ne peut pas résister.


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien tout suivi...
> 
> Il s'agit d'une image (maintenant retirée) qui se trouvait dans le repertoire d'un site (non accessible via une page en ligne, donc espace privé) que l'on a mise en ligne ici ? C'est bien ca ?


 

oulàà, moi aussi je comprends rien.. 
mais bon je l'ai vue cette image  et je comprends encore moins le pb.


Sinon moi je me suis fait traiter de morue sans qu'on me demande mon avis non plus ..et y'a même des gens qui ont mis ce tube interplanétaire en puissance sur leur iPod.. je prends un avocat ou on règle ça à l'amiable ?


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je prends un avocat ou on règle ça à l'amiable ?


À l'amiable ?  Une telle gentillesse, ça force le respect.  Cela dit, à ta place, je laisserais l'avocat où il est et j'irais voir les gamins de la MGZ. Ils ont du matos et sont d'un naturel serviable. 

À+


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Sinon faut demander à Kevin
Il est un peu pris en ce moment, mais il devrait pouvoir s'occuper des finitions rapidement


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À l'amiable ?  Une telle gentillesse, ça force le respect.  Cela dit, à ta place, je laisserais l'avocat où il est et j'irais voir les gamins de la MGZ. Ils ont du matos et sont d'un naturel serviable.
> 
> À+


 oué envoi les, j'vais les recevoir §-)


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

> Aucun document ne correspond aux termes de recherche spécifiés (chibre d'acier).


Ah! Bah merde alors :mouais:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Bah merde alors :mouais:


 
OK, OK, voilà un SCOOP Une photo de Sonny sans son costume, alors tu vois mieux, y peut même aller à la peche avec ( Voire peché mais la il lui faut son sidérurgiste )


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À l'amiable ?  Une telle gentillesse, ça force le respect.  Cela dit, à ta place, je laisserais l'avocat où il est et j'irais voir les gamins de la MGZ. Ils ont du matos et sont d'un naturel serviable.
> 
> À+


 
Je peux pas faire un truc comme ça. J'aime trop sonny...  

(ps : merci quand même Bass)


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ... et j'irais voir les gamins de la MGZ. Ils ont du matos et sont d'un naturel serviable.



Ah, depuis le temps qu'on ne m'avait pas appelé _gamin_   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, depuis le temps qu'on ne m'avait pas appelé _gamin_   :love:



La semaine dernière c'était _petit_.


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien tout suivi...
> 
> Amok cherche *une proie*...



Combien de fois devrais-je répéter qu'il est interdit de me citer à moins de 1000 posts ?


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois devrais-je répéter qu'il est interdit de me citer à moins de 1000 posts ?



:modo:Merci de ne pas inciter au flood...



Edit : Parlons peu, parlons bien...


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

Correction :

Si j'ai bien tout suivi...

Y a le mec en violet qui cherche *une proie*...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La semaine dernière c'était _petit_.


Vi, mais c'est pas la même connotation


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> oulàà, moi aussi je comprends rien..
> mais bon je l'ai vue cette image  et je comprends encore moins le pb.
> 
> 
> Sinon moi je me suis fait traiter de morue sans qu'on me demande mon avis non plus ..et y'a même des gens qui ont mis ce tube interplanétaire en puissance sur leur iPod.. je prends un avocat ou on règle ça à l'amiable ?



Tu es citée, mais tu ne te fais pas traiter de morue.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. C'était quoi l'objet de ce tradada déjà ?




je crois que il s'agissait d'une demande de cotisation de la part de sonny
pour lui acheter une nouveau futal :
le sien est usé surtout au niveau de la fermeture eclair !!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... au niveau de la fermeture eclair !!!!!!



Je pensais qu'il marchait à la pression...:mouais:


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2005)

je remercie sonnyboy en particulier pour tout ce qu'il a fait pour moi, et tous ceux qui m'ont souhaité un bonnannif en passant ... 

euhhh, ça va comme ça , le ton et la manière de poster ???


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

On rigole quand même !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je remercie sonnyboy en particulier pour tout ce qu'il a fait pour moi, et tous ceux qui m'ont souhaité un bonnannif en passant ...
> 
> euhhh, ça va comme ça , le ton et la manière de poster ???



merdre .. j'ai oublié les smilies ... 

:rose::rose::love:
:love::love:


bon je les mets sur la table à côté des apéros et chacun se sert comme il veut ...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

Narf de plus en plus fort !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merdre .. j'ai oublié les smilies ...
> 
> :rose::rose::love:
> :love::love:
> ...





moi je prends le mien , le magenta bien sur , donc  :love: 

merci et encore tres bon annif Anne  :love:  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (8 Octobre 2005)

Avec plaisir , Roberta, rien que pour toi ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir , Roberta, rien que pour toi ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


c'est innnnnaadmissible !!!!!!!!!!!

ici on cire les bottes de sony les autres on s'en tape

c'est marrant y a la force publique juste sous ma fenetre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ...
> c'est marrant y a la force publique juste sous ma fenetre



n'hesites pas.... saute...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est innnnnaadmissible !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ici on cire les bottes de sony les autres on s'en tape



Tiens, tant que t'es baissé pour cirer les bottes Zzzzzziiiiiipppppp!


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tant que t'es baissé pour cirer les bottes Zzzzzziiiiiipppppp!


T'as pas compris, les autres, on s'en tape


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tant que t'es baiss&#233; pour cirer les bottes Zzzzzziiiiiipppppp!


t'as vu ma gueule ? t'es motiv&#233; parce qu'il y a les memes &#233;pines en int&#233;rieur


----------

